# Cost Plus World Market halloween



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

We went into a Cost Plus World Market store today and I hadn't thought to check there before so was shocked to see that they had a nice selection of Halloween stuff. Everything from decor to food items (like halloween potato chips shaped like Jack-o-lanterns) and tableware/barware to alcohlic drinks. I bought an outdoor doormat that I liked a lot, and a cool, black glass cat-shaped wine bottle--a German riesling that I've had before...something like schwartz cat...sorry the bottle is downstairs and I'm too lazy to go get it right now, but it's a nice sweet wine.

Here's a link to their website's halloween section: http://www.worldmarket.com/Halloween/lev/2/N/1100491/Nty/1/view/10000/perpage/0/index.cat I saw most everything there in the store plus more. They can't sell alcohol on the website so it's not listed, but if you go to my pic page ( Halloween Store Sightings - a set on Flickr )you can see some of the stuff I saw today (plus things from other stores in my area). I'll try posting some additional pictures tomorrow of some of the things I picked up shopping today, including the cat wine bottle.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Spookie...I was just passed World Market last night, and did not look in....had no idea that they offered haunt stuff...thanks for the update and pics


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

They've got great items, unique too! If you're looking for some drinks and snacks for your party, definitely check them out as well. Everything from vintage looking decorations and candy to wine's with labels that simply read "EVIL". Worth a look!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just picked up the witch head for my stirring witch. I made the head last year for it and wasn't happy with it but it worked for last year. I'm happy with this new one


----------

